# Pic request - A6 on Eibachs?



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi all,

Does anyone have a pic of an A6 on Eibach springs please? I'm thinking of buying a set but can't find any in the gallery. They supposedly lower by 30mm, but I don't know if that will make much difference to mine as I already have sport suspension on it.

Thanks :beer:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't help with Eibach, but I have H&R Race Springs.

Stock:










Lowered:










Also, those are the 18's.


----------

